# Serious Advise Needed



## confused98 (May 15, 2013)

Hello,
I need you help. I wanted to post it for long but was reluctant to do so. There are few things I could be ashamed of but finally I am looking forward to face it

I recently got married to my first cousin. She is daughter of my father sister. On the night, I discovered she have inverted nipples. Did bit of google and found it is not as serious as I thought but could be. 
My parents were first cousins and two of my brothers were mentally challenged. One elder and one younger. Elder one passed away few years ago at age of 23. I am not sure which disease it was but I can certainly find it.

Then I came to know about few things which I did not knew. 
1) Two of my sisters have issue with giving birth. One only have one kid after being married for 8 years. Other is married for 3 years and have no kids
2) One of my brother passed away during delivery
3) My Father other sister kids were adopted
4) My wife mother also passed away due to Asthama and her brother have some disease too

There are few other marriages in our family within cousins but they are all perfectly alright.
Now all these things are depressing and I am tense keeping in mind the future. I probably done a mistake. Is there any way we can go for DNA testing to see if we can have some issues in kids ? i am willing to do any tests and find it out sooner than later. 
This issue have been on my head and I am not sure what to do next.
Thanks a lot for understanding


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah...I would move this to the General section. This is the forum for people who had affairs. 2nd cousins don't really apply.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

First off, you should be talking to a medical professional about potential genetic issues, not taking advice from anonymous people on the internet.

Second, your family (and you) need to stop looking at family gatherings as "dating opportunities" and expand your gene pool. There are women out there who don't share your last name, you know?

C


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I love dueling banjos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

For real? I mean, in real time? Maybe divorce is the best option to prevent any further damage to the gene pool. I mean, other than that... wow. I dunno.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thound said:


> I love dueling banjos.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Woman at work? She likes Jolly Ranchers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am so glad the op's location doesn't say Kentucky.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

B1 said:


> I am so glad the op's location doesn't say Kentucky.


You and me, both, Babe!


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

confused98 said:


> Hello,
> I need you help. I wanted to post it for long but was reluctant to do so. There are few things I could be ashamed of but finally I am looking forward to face it
> 
> I recently got married to my first cousin. She is daughter of my father sister. On the night, I discovered she have inverted nipples. Did bit of google and found it is not as serious as I thought but could be.
> ...











*Uhm, what?*


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

The family tree has no branches? What?!


----------



## confused98 (May 15, 2013)

You guys can make fun of me for sure 
I wish if none of you get into such stress.

Can any one refer me to the right page to find info on. Or I should just schedule my appointment with genetic counselor ?


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Believe me, in this forum, we ALL know stress.

as Dig said.. post this in the general section..this is a forum for infidelity, which has nothing to do with your problem. 

good luck..


----------

